# Surgery is over! Whew!



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay, I've had surgery on the lump in my neck region. They think maybe it was a calcium deposit. This lump was hanging from tissue from the right side of my thyroid. So the dr lobbed it off at the thyroid. On the left side, she took the 3 nodules off the thyroid completely and is having them biopsied. Mind you, no blood flow was going to any of these. She said I have a bumpy thyroid. More nodules but to small to be concerned with. Yay! I had surgery last week and my surgery site is still swollen. My allergies are not such a mystery anymore. Remember the SOB I was having? Yeah, I'm allergic to the molds after it rains and the molds in the soil. Today I go for a PFT with methocoline challenge just to rule out asthma. But I only get SOB right after it rains. Worse the next day if I'm out in the rain. I'm hoping 2013 will be way better than 2012 was. Two surgeries and lots of anxiety. My BP is finally low again. I feel like after I heal I might even be able to return to the gym. Slow at first then full speed by March I'm hoping.

Thank you to everyone who has been so kind and supportive. Thanks to those that have posted with their reports, issues, and stories. You've all helped me get through this in a good way.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Take it easy and let yourself heal. hugs6


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh yes, I plan too. They just called today and said the nodules were benign.  yay!

Had my PFT with metho challenge and it was negative for any asthma.

Looks like it's just those allergies now. Can't tell if the snow is going to bother me or not. Any moisture maybe might but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That is great news, Kelley! Here's to your good health in 2013!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kelley said:


> Okay, I've had surgery on the lump in my neck region. They think maybe it was a calcium deposit. This lump was hanging from tissue from the right side of my thyroid. So the dr lobbed it off at the thyroid. On the left side, she took the 3 nodules off the thyroid completely and is having them biopsied. Mind you, no blood flow was going to any of these. She said I have a bumpy thyroid. More nodules but to small to be concerned with. Yay! I had surgery last week and my surgery site is still swollen. My allergies are not such a mystery anymore. Remember the SOB I was having? Yeah, I'm allergic to the molds after it rains and the molds in the soil. Today I go for a PFT with methocoline challenge just to rule out asthma. But I only get SOB right after it rains. Worse the next day if I'm out in the rain. I'm hoping 2013 will be way better than 2012 was. Two surgeries and lots of anxiety. My BP is finally low again. I feel like after I heal I might even be able to return to the gym. Slow at first then full speed by March I'm hoping.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been so kind and supportive. Thanks to those that have posted with their reports, issues, and stories. You've all helped me get through this in a good way.
> 
> Happy New Year!


So glad this is behind you now? How are feeling today? Hopefully each day is a better day now!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My tip for nasal allergies - ie. mold.

Astepro. I've been suffering for years and only has Flonase prescribed. Most recently I went to an ENT and got Astepro - WOW - the difference is amazing.

I am 1 week into my 1st head cold post Astepro and proud to say it did not turn into an infection as it usually does.


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Cheers! I hope so. I had my check up and bandages off last Friday. That was nice! I'm feeling a bit sleepy so I'm wondering if my thyroid hormone levels are off a bit. I have 80% of mine and doc said that sometimes it affects people and sometimes not. I'm hoping I'm not the case on this one.  Is there anything naturally that I can do to get those levels up? Thanks for your help.


----------

